

Trying to scale with a very limited budget.. - ajerezguillen

Hi there!
Could anyone of you, recommend me some good and cheap hosting provider in the bay area with unmetered traffic?.<p>I am working in a very promissing project, but at the same time, actually we count with a very limited budget to afford five TeraBytes data transfer/Month and serve mora than 300k page views each day.
Nowadays we do it, hardly, but we do it.<p>The problem is, we must improve our Hardware, but due to the budget we are almost funambulists-sysadmins!<p>I have asked about Bay Area because I have read this is an expansion area for the hosting providers, also I know there is a lot of startup projects in this area, and hope you could share with me your experience to survive to this point in your projects. 
I would like to say, to justify the submit of such a simple question, that I am from Spain, and it would be very valuable for me to know your personal opinion, from "that side of the sea"
======
keepitclean47
You can get a great deal from Advanced Colocation as they offer premium
Internet bandwidth and have plans for 100Mbps unmetered (which is basically up
to 31,000TB of data transfer as the full 100Mbps port is included. They have
Full 100Mbps plans that start around $59/month with 1u and 1Amps power
included. They have great service and can be reached at:

[http://www.advancedservercolocation.com/getcolocationquote.p...](http://www.advancedservercolocation.com/getcolocationquote.php)

Their rates that they quote are lower than are listed on their web site. They
have lots of plans less than $1 USD/Mbps (300GB of data transfer).

Good luck.

~~~
ajerezguillen
Oh thanks, I have made some contacts with advanded server collocation, but
finally, we have decide to go further and assume the risk of increasing the
bucket for the project. We are going to try Amazon EC2... We will share our
experience about amazon as soon as we take hands on it.

Thanks again.

